# Looking for protagonists for a documentary film



## drivingdoc

*Looking for an American expat in Tokyo with the need to drive a car for a paid position in a documentary*

Two young German filmmakers are looking for Americans currently living in Tokyo for our first feature documentary after film school. 
The subject is a humours look on globalization and how different people in different countries try to adapt to another culture.

Our candidate should:
- be relatively new in Japan (less then two years), but with the plan to live there for some time (we are not looking for tourists)
- be US-American
- be available for shooting and have time to meet us when we come for research between September and November/ December (in each case 2-3 weeks)
- have as much time as possible, which you might not have, if you have a fulltime job obligation.
- not mind being filmed, even at your job, if possible. Whenever you have time off, you should be open to spent it with the team. For sure not 24/7! You can do what you normally do, but you shouldn't mind being followed by the camera. 
- have enough time to take driving lessons.
- either just started taking driving lessons or is eager to get a Japanese licence out of personal or professional reasons as part of the documentary deals with traffic in Tokyo.
- be open to be filmed in their everyday life.

The driving lessons will be of course paid for as well as an appropriate remuneration for the "job" (negotiable)

The documentary is financed by German public broadcasters (ARTE and BR/ARD) and various funding bodies.

We are looking forward to hear from you.

Tina & Veronika


----------



## Rube

drivingdoc said:


> - have enough time to take driving lessons.


Pretty detailed request for a "documentary".


----------



## jgartrelle

Hey my name is Jonathan Gartrelle. I think I would be a pretty good match for this documentary. I never lived in japan, but I visited there frequently in high school and college. Now I'm moving there in September. I don't have a job lined up, but I know that it's simpler once you moved to find work, so I'm not to worried. I speak Japanese and have been studying it for seven years. I also understand Chinese French and some spanish. I lived in china for four months during college. I just graduated from Occidental college in Los Angeles, and I was born in raised in New York City. I have been a scholarship student since I was 12 and never paid for schooling. I'm a pretty interesting guy with an awesome personality. Plus I can drive kind of, but I never got my license. So I would be down to take Tokyo driving lessons. Let me k
Now what you think. Thx


----------

